# Cabelas IFA Redfish Tour



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

Due to a scheduling conflict the Cabelas IFA Redfish Tour tournament that was scheduled to be fished from Pensacola on June 21, 2008 has been moved to the Navarre Beach Boat Ramp.



This is a great facility which the tournament director Jerry Stakeley feels will be a great venue for their new Gulf Coast Division.



*Gulf Coast Division Dates and Locations*

May 10 - Panama City, FL

June 21 - Navarre Beach, FL

September 13 - Orange Beach, AL



*1st place prize is a Ranger Banshee Flats Boat*



Visit their Website for more information. Cabelas IFA Redfish Tour


----------

